#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  NIT with highest placements?

## naren007

hi.....can you plz give a detail list of nits in which highest salary is given?





  Similar Threads:

----------


## saloni

> hi.....can you plz give a detail list of nits in which highest salary is given?


frankly, why is the highest salary a concern at all for joining any college?? look at the avg and median...how will the highest salary thing help?? Cant seem to understand....

----------


## cool.taniya

> hi.....can you plz give a detail list of nits in which highest salary is given?


I would surely sy nit trichy, rourkela and warangal.

----------

